# Wie kann ich das Pixelgitter mit ausdrucken ?



## piepser (31. Januar 2004)

Hallo,

habe eine kurze Frage. Ich habe ein normales Bild mit der Endung .gif
Im Photo Paint habe ich dieses Bild eingelesen und mit einem Pixelgitter versehen. Das macht er einwandfrei. Jetzt möchte ich das ganze gerne ausdrucken. Jedoch mit diesen Gitterlinien. Gibt es da eine Möglichkeit? Wenn ja, wäre es nett, wenn Ihr sie mir nennen könntet. Vielleicht kennt auch jemand ein anderes Programm mit dem ich dies verwirklichen kann.
Bin für jede Antwort dankbar.

Liebe Grüße
piepser


----------



## nightcab (7. Februar 2004)

*Ausdruck*

Hi, also so müsste es funken.

Sobald du dein Werk am Bildschirm siehst, einfach am Keyboard auf "Druck" drücken. Danach ein Zeichenprog. aufmachen, z.B. PaintShop und mit "Bild einfügen" das "Foto deines Bildschirmes einfügen. Dann kannst du den Gewünschten Teil ausschneiden, als Datei abspeichen und anschließend ausdrucken. 

Achtung: Der Mauszeiger wird NICHT ins Bild übernommen
 oder  

lg Christian
www.nightcab.at


----------

